# Most expensive towers in the pipeline...



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

Goldman Sachs in NYC will at least be $2 billion, the exact figure has been floated around as $2.4 billion, but hasn't really been confirmed yet.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong's HSBC headquarters costed US$1 billion back when it was built in the 1980s. With inflation, that US$1 billion would be a lot more money today.


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)

the current most expensive project around is london bridge tower. thats official. i should add the total that will has given doesnt include the purchase and demolition of the nearby london bridge house which is part of the project - they spend £35 million buying land simply to build a plaza on. when factoring in the cost of the attached station too then the cost rises even further. it is at least 2.175 billion dollars. the budget is comparible to hsbc in hong kong if you adjust for inflation.


----------



## joobn (May 4, 2006)

correction. bd tower cost 2 billion us dollars. the whole development (downtown dubai) costs 20 billion us dollars, or 73 billion dirahms


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

STR said:


> Name . . . . . . . . . .City. . . . . . Price . . . . .Height . . . Total Floorspace
> 
> Al Bait . . . . . . . . Mecca . . . . .$1.6 billion . 1,200ft . .~10 million sqft
> Bank of America . .New York . . $1 billion . . . 945ft . . . 2,100,000 sqft
> ...


Wow :eek2: :eek2: They spent a few dollars on that ones :lol: ...


----------

